# Newly Adopted Dog May Lose Forever Home Because of His Looks



## Petguide.com

​


> Exiling a dog from his owner solely based on looks? Sounds to us like Waterford Township officials have some explaining to do.
> 
> Well, this might be the most ridiculous thing we've heard in a very long time.
> 
> Last Thursday, officials in Waterford Township, Michigan gave Dan Tillery three days to re-home his newly adopted dog, Diggy.
> 
> Last week, a photo of Dan and Diggy with huge, matching smiles on their faces went viral after it was posted on Detroit Dog Rescue's Facebook page. While this would normally be a happy event, some 'concerned' citizens (who Detroit Dog Rescue claims do not even live in Waterford Township) contacted police to file complaints about Diggy. Why? Because he 'looks' like a pitbull, and pit bulls are banned in Waterford Township.
> 
> Thus, Dan Tillery received a visit from the police, who determined (upon observation only) that Diggy was, in fact, a pitbull and that he would need to be re-homed outside the Township by Monday, June 13th.
> 
> This, despite the fact that Detroit Dog Rescue did its due diligence in adopting Diggy out. He has paperwork from both animal control and a veterinarian confirming that he's an American Bulldog, not a pit bull. Upon his adoption, Waterford Township even granted Diggy a license stating his breed as American Bulldog.
> 
> We won't comment on the problematic issues that arise from the outright banning of a particular breed (that's another argument altogether), but when you have animal care professionals confirming that the dog in question is not a banned breed, how can it be legal for authorities to exile him based on looks alone?


Read more about the Newly Adopted Dog May Lose Forever Home Because of His Looks at PetGuide.com.


----------

